# August Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Neeko13 has picked the theme for this month's contest...*.*Dog Days of Summer*.
*
*Post a picture of your golden enjoying the summer, doing what it loves...hiking, swimming, lounging, boating, sleeping, traveling, etc... 

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see all the goldens enjoying summer!
 
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, August 19th. Please, one entry per membership.

 Neeko13 has provided a pic of Neeko enjoying the 'dog days of summer'!


----------



## tlvgolden (Oct 23, 2017)

Such a cute picture Neeko!

Here's Archer enjoying the beach


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations to Neeko13, great theme for August too. Looking forward to seeing all the great photos!.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Summer is wet dog time!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

This is 12 week old Zaya learning to swim.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations Neeko!! For us, summer is all about hiking in the Rockies!!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar basking in a summer sunbeam...


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis hiking part of the appalachian trail. Bear Mountain in CT.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Nothing better for Milo than a swim and romp through a field of wild flowers!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Summertime means beach time! Ripple's 1st beach vacation.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my, I'm loving these summer pics.


Just a note, winners for 2017 contests can enter photos for all of the 2018 contests; you don't have to wait for a full year from the time you won.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Riley is a bit unsure of the pool, he loves swimming in a lake where he knows where the bottom is. We are working on his confidence in the pool and this is at the start of the summer getting a bit more comfy on the float. But zoom in and look how tight he is holding on, lol. Happy to say he is now jumping in when someone else is in the pool with him. Progress! We love summer!












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey loves all the summer activities, hiking, eating ice cream, chasing chipmunks and pretending she's a bird dog as she runs after robins but nothing beats the lake!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Neeko13 has picked the theme for this month's contest...*.*Dog Days of Summer*.
*
*Post a picture of your golden enjoying the summer, doing what it loves...hiking, swimming, lounging, boating, sleeping, traveling, etc...


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow..day 1 and lots of fantastic pictures. This is truly going to be a difficult month for choosing. I've loved every picture that's been posted...so far!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

sophieanne said:


> Wow..day 1 and lots of fantastic pictures. This is truly going to be a difficult month for choosing. I've loved every picture that's been posted...so far!!!!



Let's keep those photos coming!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee and Hunter in their pool. Their kiddie pool had been emptied, but a few leaves had fallen in and it had rained a tad and got just enough water in those leaves for the pups to get messy in there. They clearly wanted me to put more water in for them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics so far!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

It's too hot to be outside so Penny is doing what she does best in the heat... taking a nap! Agnes


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otis-Agnes said:


> It's too hot to be outside so Penny is doing what she does best in the heat... taking a nap! Agnes



The dog days of summer...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hope we see more pics entered for this month's contest....*Dog Days of Summer*.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your pup or dog enjoying the Dog Days of Summer-



> Neeko13 has picked the theme for this month's contest....Dog Days of Summer.
> 
> Post a picture of your golden enjoying the summer, doing what it loves...hiking, swimming, lounging, boating, sleeping, traveling, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow loves the beach


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome photos so far, hope we see more pics entered for this month's contest....*Dog Days of Summer*.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great shot Shadow!!!!!:x:x


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such wonderful pictures. These dogs know how to keep cool!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Neeko13 has picked the theme for this month's contest...*.*Dog Days of Summer*.
*
*Post a picture of your golden enjoying the summer, doing what it loves...hiking, swimming, lounging, boating, sleeping, traveling, etc...


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna doing her favorite thing, digging a hole ..........


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm loving all the photos, hope to see lots more of your "Dog Days Of Summer"!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving all the 'Dog Days of Summer' pics.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Here's amber resting between swims. She's loving the pool and we've had a great summer so far.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Please take a minute and share a pic of your pooch enjoying the 'Dog Days of Summer'


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Please take a minute and share a pic of your pooch enjoying the 'Dog Days of Summer'



Just me again posting a reminder!:smile2:


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Here’s Leo enjoying some swimming and beach time during our recent camping trip. If there’s any water body nearby, it’s hard to keep this guy out of it haha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL great pictures of your dogs enjoying the Dog Days of Summer, such a fun theme.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

here is Cherry having some sea fun


----------



## Betsyk2001 (Aug 8, 2018)

10 week old prince loves the beach!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Betsyk2001 said:


> 10 week old prince loves the beach!



I'd love to see a pic of Prince!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> ALL great pictures of your dogs enjoying the Dog Days of Summer, such a fun theme.


Hoping to see more great pics!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm re-posting my Penny picture again because it seemed to disappear on my original post.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Daisy having a pool party! The one in the pool is the entry... the blurry one would have been if it were clear!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos of all your "Dog Days Of Summer", hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala has lots of favourite summer activities, but probably her fave is just leaping into a nice swimming pool!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otis-Agnes said:


> I'm re-posting my Penny picture again because it seemed to disappear on my original post.



I also have trouble see your pic _sometimes. _I have downloaded a copy so I'm sure to have it for the poll!


I was going crazy here because sometimes on my computer, I had thumbnails of my pics other times not. Turns out I had selected 'save to cloud' so I only saw thumbnails when I was online! :doh:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby at the beach with a sniffer full of sand!.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

how we spent our summer vacation


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are 20 Dog Days of Summer entries so far and still time to post an entry before Sunday, August 19th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Redmoon (Feb 4, 2010)

*Darbie's pool*

Not very big but she likes it, kiddie pools all sold out around here. Not enough post for contest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Redmoon said:


> Not very big but she likes it, kiddie pools all sold out around here. Not enough post for contest.


She's adorable, great picture. 

Keep posting, you only need five more to become eligible which is very easily done between now and the time we vote. 

Post away.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*This month's contest is **Dog Days of Summer*.
*
*Post a picture of your golden enjoying the summer, doing what it loves...hiking, swimming, lounging, boating, sleeping, traveling, etc... 

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see all the goldens enjoying summer!
 
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, August 19th. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Six more days to submit a pic for this month's theme, *Dog Days of Summer*.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Five days left to submit a pic for this month's theme, *Dog Days of Summer*.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Here is Autumn in the lake with her bumper next to her Seadoo. Pretty much her favourite place. She will be sad when it's too cold to swim.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Five days left to submit a pic for this month's theme, *Dog Days of Summer*.



Thanks everyone for sharing those great pics and there's still time for a few more entries!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly at Mt. Rainier Paradise - the photo is from today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

turtle66 said:


> Lilly at Mt. Rainier Paradise - the photo is from today!


Absolutely beautiful!

Really enjoying ALL the Great entries of your dogs enjoying the "Dog Days of Summer", hope to see more before the deadline!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Really enjoying all the pictures. Looks like our dogs are having a great summer! Would love to see what your pups up to this summe


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Scout, after his first swim (splash) in the kiddie pool...!


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Nala walking on water


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

nala-goldengirl said:


> Nala walking on water




Wow!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoKaji (Aug 16, 2018)

Leo finding his inner peace!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Sunday August 19th is the last day to submit an entry in the August Photo Contest-*




> Neeko13 has picked the theme for this month's contest....Dog Days of Summer.
> 
> Post a picture of your golden enjoying the summer, doing what it loves...hiking, swimming, lounging, boating, sleeping, traveling, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Max in flight!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these pics are great! There's still time to submit an entry pic before the contest ends on Sunday August 19th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder all, today and tomorrow are the last two days to submit a picture of your dog(s) in the August Photo Contest. 

The Theme is: DOG DAYS OF SUMMER


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Just a reminder all, today and tomorrow are the last two days to submit a picture of your dog(s) in the August Photo Contest.
> 
> The Theme is: DOG DAYS OF SUMMER



Add you pic soon, time's running out!


----------



## Aceystay1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Micin's All American Boy, "Archie"! First day home photo!!! We are so in love.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TODAY is the LAST DAY to submit a picture in the August Photo Contest. 



> Neeko13 has picked the theme for this month's contest....Dog Days of Summer.
> 
> Post a picture of your golden enjoying the summer, doing what it loves...hiking, swimming, lounging, boating, sleeping, traveling, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest will be closing in about 6 hours. There is time to submit a pic and for the new members, join in a few threads and post, post, post. If you get up to 25 posts then your pic will be included in the voting poll.


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Drying off on the boat after a swim in the middle of the lake


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Cooper Golden said:


> Drying off on the boat after a swim in the middle of the lake


I love this, his expression is beautiful!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you *Neeko13 *for a fun thread and to everyone who shared a picture.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm closing this contest and the voting poll will be up shortly.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otis Agnes pic


----------

